# [ 2008 ] How much is a gallon of gas where you live?/Merged



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 4, 2008)

I just paid $3.42 a gallon at a Shell station for regular unleaded. I read where Hawaii has the highest price per gallon in the U.S., followed by California, Washington state, and Oregon in that order.

The news article also stated AAA expects prices to continue to rise through the summer driving season.

YIKES!


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 4, 2008)

Arco/Terrible's this morning was $3.07.  And I'm driving to San Pedro this weekend, where I'm sure it will be even more expensive...

Fern


----------



## Kal (Mar 4, 2008)

We should have a contest to see who can peg the date (this summer) when the price of unleaded hits $4.00/gallon.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2008)

can always see if there is a gasprices.com for your city.

for example   http://jacksonvillegasprices.com

or http://atlantagasprices.com

etc etc.

always fun.


----------



## Kelsie (Mar 4, 2008)

$3.19 in Greenville, NC.  $2.97 in Manahawkin, NJ


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mountain View, Ca.*

$3.47 at 5AM 
$3.52 at 2PM


----------



## silvib (Mar 4, 2008)

About 3 days' ago we paid $3.19 at WalMart in Haines City (about 20 mins from Disney) FL. for regular unleaded.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 4, 2008)

St. Thomas and St. John in the US Virgin Islands get their gas by barge from Puerto Rico. Tankers servicing the large refinery in St. Croix (40 miles distant)cannot offload there.

Gas was over $4 three weeks back. And they charge only a few cents tax as part of that price.

Luckily the island is 16 miles long, so not to far to drive


----------



## lprstn (Mar 4, 2008)

*Virginia*

$3.19 ugh, they know its traveling time, they do this every year!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2008)

$2.89 a gallon for regular unleaded at Costco today.  I hear it is on its way up, too.


----------



## JLB (Mar 4, 2008)

*How much is a gallon of gas where you live?*

Still a gallon.

But that could change.


----------



## applegirl (Mar 4, 2008)

I just paid $3.29 a gallon for regular at a Mobil station down the street. March 4. We live in SoCal.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 4, 2008)

Paid (Cndn)$1.03 per liter this evening. Since our dollar is at par today :whoopie: and there are 3.784 liters in a US gallon we are paying the equivilent of $3.90 a gallon!! Cant wait to head south in 2 weeks to get some cheap gas & warm sunshine!
~Diane


----------



## swift (Mar 4, 2008)

In Eureka last weekend the price was $3.55 per gallon for unleaded.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 4, 2008)

I paid $3.91 yesterday.

-David


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2008)

*Downtown Minnesota (Twin Cities)*

It was $2.93 yesterday and $3.05 today in downtown Minnesota.

- Michael


----------



## bobcat (Mar 5, 2008)

JLB said:


> *How much is a gallon of gas where you live?*
> 
> Still a gallon.
> 
> But that could change.



JLB, You are funny today. It must be the WAL MART PIZZA. After all, you said it was FRESH.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 5, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Arco/Terrible's this morning was $3.07.  And I'm driving to San Pedro this weekend, where I'm sure it will be even more expensive...
> 
> Fern



Hi Fern, 

I just paid $3.37 in Gardena tonite at the Arco on the corner of Artesia & Vermont.  Many other places nearby were over $3.50 and I saw a Shell at $3.61

Are you doing a cruise out of SP this weekend?  If you have time maybe we could meet for coffee.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 5, 2008)

It is this weekend.  I'll drop you a private email.

Fern


----------



## Kal (Mar 5, 2008)

The first time I filled the tank in St. Maarten the numbers were spinning so fast on the "total cost" line that I got dizzy!  Volume is measured in litres and the gas is priced at NAf/litre (Netherlands Antilles Florin).  Right now it's running about 2.16 NAf/litre.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 5, 2008)

I paid $3.39 at the consistently cheap place in Norwalk, CA tonight.  The Chevron across the streat wanted $3.49.  In WLA it's all over the place...typically $3.54 or so, & at one always gouging place at Barrington Ave & Pico Blvd. they are getting $3.89.


----------



## Banker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gasoline in Woodstock/Acworth/Marietta Georgia areas*

I filled up Monday night and paid *3.04 *per gallon.  That was using my Kroger Plus card which gives 3 cents off per gallon of the posted price.  Posted price was *3.07*.  Then last night the same gas station had shot up to *3.15 *per gallon!!!  Just in one day!!!   A number of other stations last night were all *3.15 *and I also saw a Texaco at *3.18*!!  The gas stations I drove by and observed were Kroger gas, Texaco, Quick Trip(QT), and Shell.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 5, 2008)

Morristown, NJ today 2.99 for regular. 3 of the 4 corners at this somewhat busy intersection have gas stations so its the cheapest in the area.


----------



## KforKitty (Mar 5, 2008)

moonstone said:


> Paid (Cndn)$1.03 per liter this evening. Since our dollar is at par today :whoopie: and there are 3.784 liters in a US gallon we are paying the equivilent of $3.90 a gallon!! Cant wait to head south in 2 weeks to get some cheap gas & warm sunshine!
> ~Diane



Can easily beat that here in the UK.  Paid £1.05 a litre on Friday.  Which makes it £3.97 a US gallon.  At the current rate of exchange I make that about $7.85 a gallon.


Kitty


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 5, 2008)

KforKitty said:


> Can easily beat that here in the UK.  Paid £1.05 a litre on Friday.  Which makes it £3.97 a US gallon.  At the current rate of exchange I make that about $7.85 a gallon.
> 
> Kitty



think I can beat that....
its £1.20 per litre here,  which by my reckoning is about $9 for a US gallon!!

Cost us £85 to fill up our BMW last weekend. Ouch!
though as we live on an island only 30 miles long, we only have to fill up every couple of months or so!


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 5, 2008)

Pittsburgh, PA -- $3.19  -- my signature line doesn't refer to my feelings about this price!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tidewater VA.  Norfolk, VA Bch $3.04 per gal reg gas

Portsmouth, Chesapeake, Suffolk range from $3.01 to $3.11 per gal. reg gas

Now tell me why Congress is looking at steriods in baseball; and not the rising cost in gas, the housing market problems, loss of good paying jobs overseas, etc.


----------



## Hawaiiker (Mar 5, 2008)

*How much is gas where you are?*

$2.88 in Columbus, Ohio on 2/29/08!  Live in Cincinnati, Ohio & averages are $3.11 to $3.15 for regular.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gas Prices*

$2.89 in Detroit area if you shop around.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 5, 2008)

Kal said:


> We should have a contest to see who can peg the date (this summer) when the price of unleaded hits $4.00/gallon.



Too late.  I heard on the radio this morning there is a station in the San Francisco Bay area that is charging $4.23/gallon for regular un-leaded.


----------



## nicklinneh (Mar 5, 2008)

$3.09 generally here, but last weekend I saw $2.94 on a small sign in front of a Shell for E85.  --ken


----------



## lll1929 (Mar 5, 2008)

In KCMO, I paid $2.99 today.  It has dropped from $3.09 last Wednesday.


----------



## beanie (Mar 5, 2008)

$3.25 this morning in ft. myers


----------



## Emily (Mar 5, 2008)

2.99 - 3.09 in lower De and will be lower or inline with the mid region of the state until Good friday when the tourists start and then the prices will adjust higher.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Paid $2.99 today in OKC.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 5, 2008)

$3.04 around our area southwest of Houston.


----------



## gary01 (Mar 5, 2008)

$3.59 per gallon this morning at the Chevron stations.  And no window washing or checking your oil with that price either.....


----------



## gary01 (Mar 5, 2008)

KforKitty said:


> Can easily beat that here in the UK.  Paid £1.05 a litre on Friday.  Which makes it £3.97 a US gallon.  At the current rate of exchange I make that about $7.85 a gallon.
> 
> 
> Kitty



Ouch!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Jump today in Mtn. View, Ca.*

3.52 yesterday and 3.63 today.


----------



## SherryS (Mar 5, 2008)

$3.92 in Kahalui, Maui, yesterday. :annoyed:


----------



## Karen G (Mar 6, 2008)

Tonight I just noticed that at the station where I filled up Tuesday for $3.07 a gallon, it has gone up to $3.15 a gallon.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 14, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080314/ap_on_bi_ge/four_dollar_gas

I still don't understand why Maui and other outer island gas prices are so much higher than they are on Oahu. It costs maybe 7 cents a gallon to transport oil/gas around the world, yet it costs more than 50 cents a gallon to get it that last 100 miles to Maui?

-David


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oil has become a universal money just like gold. If you lay the two overtop of each other on a 2 year graph you will notice a very similar trend.

Oil has not risen as much as people think it has. The US dollar has just fallen so much that it takes more of them to buy the oil, just like gold.

This chart shows that oil and gold has gone up much less for the Europeans. Essentially, the flat line at Zero is the dollar. 

*IMO*


----------



## Kal (Mar 14, 2008)

Every time the Fed lowers the Prime Interest Rate, or adds (PRINTS) more money into the system, the US dollar is further devalued.  Thus, when that news is posted, watch the price at the pump increase.  There is no free lunch.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 14, 2008)

Last night $3.06 at Krogers with 3 cents off.  This is Southwest of Houston.  They dropped their price since Tuesday.


----------



## Wonka (Mar 15, 2008)

$3.30 in Parrish, Florida this morning 3/15


----------



## suzanne (Mar 15, 2008)

I paid $3.39 gal for mid range unleaded in Deerfield Beach, FL, saw that Diesel is $4.09 gal. I don't know how much longer the independent truckers can afford to operate at these prices. Some stations here in the area are charging up to $4.50 gal. for mid range unleaded. They are banking that people will pay it instead of wasting fuel driving around looking for lower prices.

Suzanne


----------



## Kozman (Mar 15, 2008)

*Gas Price*

$3.17 in Taylor, MI.


----------



## mtgolfer (Mar 17, 2008)

$3.11 in Helena, MT


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 17, 2008)

$3.17-$3.29 in Houston today. I filled up for $3.19.  

Here's what I don't understand. The oil comes into the Port of Houston and is processed in Texas City (a Houston suburb). When it is all said and done we (Houstonians) still pay more than many places around the nation.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 18, 2008)

*VA, gas up to 3.23 per gallon*

Boy they do hit when they know you are going to travel...


----------



## Blues (Mar 18, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> $3.17-$3.29 in Houston today. I filled up for $3.19.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The oil comes into the Port of Houston and is processed in Texas City (a Houston suburb). When it is all said and done we (Houstonians) still pay more than many places around the nation.



You're joking, right?  I just paid $3.59 (OK, $3.69 because my car needs mid-grade, but regular unleaded is $3.59).  We haven't seen prices as low as yours for several months.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 18, 2008)

For any of you reading this in the USA or Canada, and planning a visit to the UK this year please sit down before continuing.....

.....Are you sitting comfortably?? 

Current UK price for a US gallon (assumed exchange rate of $2 to the £) is $8.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 18, 2008)

Blues said:


> You're joking, right?  I just paid $3.59 (OK, $3.69 because my car needs mid-grade, but regular unleaded is $3.59).  We haven't seen prices as low as yours for several months.



  


Keitht said:


> Current UK price for a US gallon (assumed exchange rate of $2 to the £) is $8.



  

_Did I mention how cheap gas was in Houston??_ :hysterical:


----------



## Keitht (Mar 18, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> _Did I mention how cheap gas was in Houston??_ :hysterical:




It's amazing how quickly you can go off people you don't even know.


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 18, 2008)

I paid 1.56 Euro per liter today - it would be appr. 9.30$ per gallon.


----------



## Joe L (Mar 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I need premium. I've seen $3.75 with Mobil and $3.63 across the street with Exxon. What is going on there?  It's the same company. Cheapest lately has been Citgo for $3.49.  In Queens, NYC.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 18, 2008)

Joe L said:


> ....Cheapest lately has been Citgo for $3.49.  In Queens, NYC.



But We don't buy Citgo gas do We?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 18, 2008)

I noticed diesel fuel this morning at $4.049. That's the first over $4 I've seen. Now, my big truck gets about 6mpg, so that works out to about $.67 a mile just for fuel. No wonder there are price increases on every supermarket aisle.

We're thankful for the DW's Prius and the 1.5 mile commute for her. This was a consideration when we sold the ranch and moved to town a few years ago. 

Oh, the original question.... It was $3.099 at Costco this evening, if you waited in the continuous 5-6 vehicle lines at each island.

Jim Ricks


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 18, 2008)

Paid $3.09 here in Fort Worth today.  What staggers me is the cost of diesel, $3.89 at the same station.  Seems to me that the trucks on the highway that are delivering the things we buy are paying $3.89 and up which is passed on to us in the form of higher prices.

About 6 or 8 months ago I bought a 2000 Ford Escort to run around in.  It gets about 30 mpg and has probably already paid for itself!!

GEORGE


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 23, 2008)

*An Easter Treat*

Yesterday, there was a gas station in the Houston area selling gas for $1.99 a gallon with an Easter Bunny cleaning windshields!! 

Long long lines!!


----------



## Tia (Mar 23, 2008)

$3.29 gallon western Colorado


----------



## geekette (Mar 23, 2008)

Indy:  Just paid $3.19 while a week ago it was $3.42

No Easter Bunny here, I guess...


----------



## Southdown13 (Mar 23, 2008)

$4.29 at a Shell station in San Mateo, CA two days ago.  And there was a person filling up!  Most of the other stations were selling at $3.79.


----------



## beachsands (Mar 23, 2008)

3.15 a gallon in Kingsville, Ohio


Joel   :annoyed:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2008)

soutdown13 said:


> $4.29 at a Shell station in San Mateo, CA two days ago.  And there was a person filling up!  Most of the other stations were selling at $3.79.



I have never seen a person filling up at that Shell in SM - Costco in SSF - $3.59 (close to work - lines always)


----------



## maddaug (Mar 23, 2008)

Central Illinois $3.25 for regular on average.


----------



## homer timpson (Mar 26, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> $3.17-$3.29 in Houston today. I filled up for $3.19.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The oil comes into the Port of Houston and is processed in Texas City (a Houston suburb). When it is all said and done we (Houstonians) still pay more than many places around the nation.



$3.19 !! ........ I've just paid slightly over $8 for my gallon of gas and I'm from Houston  

.
.
.
.
.
.
OOps, just realized from your profile you are in Houston, Texas ........
I'm in Houston, Renfrewshire - 5 miles from Glasgow Airport :rofl:

Homer


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 26, 2008)

I saw $3.11 at HEB in Sugar Land (SW Houston).


----------



## M&M (Mar 26, 2008)

*$3.08*



Hophop4 said:


> I saw $3.11 at HEB in Sugar Land (SW Houston).



Another Houstonian here (Texas, not Glasgow).
I Just got unleaded for $3.08 at Krogers in NW Houston.
I never thought I'd yearn for the days of $2.50/gallon again


----------



## ricoba (Mar 26, 2008)

*$3.47 - Carson CA*

Just paid $61 to fill up at Arco this AM.

But I guess I can't complain, I paid $3.96 at the Waikoloa Shell three days ago!


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 27, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> $3.17-$3.29 in Houston today. I filled up for $3.19.
> 
> Here's what I don't understand. The oil comes into the Port of Houston and is processed in Texas City (a Houston suburb). When it is all said and done we (Houstonians) still pay more than many places around the nation.




Yeah, my sister-in-law says the same thing.  And she can see oil refineries from her office window.


----------



## lucillec (Mar 27, 2008)

I paid 3.69 for regular in Mount Kisco New York... actually is was about 25cents higher than other local stations..but it was on the right side of the busy street...so I just put in 3 gallons..till i could get to my local station
home heating oil is 3.99 a gallon....ugh..as i sit here bundled up!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 12, 2008)

Put $80 in the MoHo (1/4 tank) -- enough to get us into town on the next time out.  Granted, the location was fairly remote and it was a Friday -- when the station is frequented by a long parade of desert-bound RV traffic.

The three grades were:  $4.09, $4.19 and $4.39.

According to our RV log book, the last fill-up, late Dec 2006, was $2.49 for premium!


----------



## Icarus (Apr 12, 2008)

I paid $4.08 today at the Pukalani Shell station for regular. This is one of the average priced stations on Maui, and I use it because I don't get my 5% Costco/Amex business card rebate on gas purchases at the cheaper station up the road in Kula.

Up the road in Kula, it was $4.06 earlier in the day, but later in the day, it was down to $4.03. The usual difference between the Shell Station and the gas station in Kula is 2 cents per gallon.

It had been as high as $3.98 previously, then backed off a bit to as low as $3.91, then jumped back in the last day or two.

Bay Area California, you're next, unfortunately.

-David


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 12, 2008)

Arcp, always the cheapest, $3.79 for regular, (Southern California)
Liz


----------



## billymach4 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Gas Survey. How much in your area?*

Queens NY today $3.95

Up .53 cents in less than a week!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 24, 2008)

*I guess I feel lucky, then...*

....I filled up yesterday in Chesapeake Virginia for $3.35 regular.


----------



## lll1929 (Apr 24, 2008)

In Kansas City, MO it's $3.37.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 24, 2008)

Cincinnati $3.59- it went up .25 cents in one week here.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 24, 2008)

I just saw this article today predicting $7/gallon by 2012!

http://www.cnbc.com/id/24292484/

Deb


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 25, 2008)

Boston Area regular unleaded was $3.55 yesterday 4/24


----------



## ctreelmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I live in CT; had to go to Long Island, NY on Wednesday.  Didn't anticipate HORRENDOUS traffic in the Bronx, so I got off I-95 and snaked my way through side streets which were also a mess so I used more gas and ended up needing to fill up on LI.  Thought $3.71 was crazy, but it was the cheapest I could find on 25A (Northern Blvd. I think) so I "only" bought about $30 worth to get back home where it was about $3.35 when I'd last filled up.  SURPRISE!  When I got back home, the station in town was $3.75  

I want to buy a horse and one of those Amish buggies!  Wonder what my zoning dept. would say about a horse on two acres??


----------



## BarCol (Apr 25, 2008)

Converting our litres into gallons @4 litres to the gallon, and assuming the USD and CAD are at par, a gallon of gas in Newmarket Ontario today is $4.80 for regular grade and a gallon of Diesel (which is what we use in BOTH cars) is $5.08....ARGH!!!!!!  

I am definitely going to look at a SMART or a hybrid for my next "around town" vehicle...


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2008)

3.55 for regular....4.10 for diesel :/


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Los Altos*

In Los Altos (close to San Jose, Ca.) the gas was $3.87 today.
Bart


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 25, 2008)

Buffalo area, the cheapest is at BJs for members...3.62. it usually is the cheapest around, except for the Indian reservation prices.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 26, 2008)

This morning in Norfolk, VA reg is $3.39 and diesel is $4.07 per gal.


----------



## grest (Apr 26, 2008)

Filled up in Ocala, FL yestereday at $3.57/gal.
Connie


----------



## applegirl (Apr 28, 2008)

*Most expensive gas in U.S. ???????????*

I just drove yesterday from Williams, AZ to my home in So Cal and when I passed through Needles, CA gas was $4.69 for unleaded at one gas station I passed.  I just about choked. Couldn't believe my eyes. Totally had to do a double take. That town was really gouging people.:annoyed: 

Just a little way past Needles into AZ there was a Pilot Truck stop where we filled up for $3.37. Far better cry than $4.69.

Janna


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 29, 2008)

£1.20 sterling per litre for diesel in Sussex, England as at 29.4.08 (large % of that is tax)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but given the recent drop in prices I thought it would be interesting to see what people are paying. The cheapest gas is around here is $2.09/gallon at the new Costco.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 19, 2014)

Talk about a rotting corpse.
This thread's been dead for over 6 years!
----------------------------------------------
Question: Where is "around here?"

Recently, in Waldo, Florida = $2.47 (prolly higher gas taxes).
... Too bad I filled up last weekend...


----------



## persia (Dec 19, 2014)

It was US$ 2.399 at Costco in Boston the other day....


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hampton Roads Virginia $2.24 per gal reg.
This Afternoon... Hampton Roads Virginia new price $2.19 per gal reg.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 19, 2014)

Kinda fun (and painful) to see the posts from back when the fuel price was headed North- especially now that it's going the other way.

At my local fill-up, 2 days ago gas dropped 7 cents, 3 more yesterday to $2.20. I am seeing a real possibility now of sub- $2.00/gal gas. It makes those road trips with my 15 mpg pickup a lot less painful. And less necessary to use the Prius for every trip.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 19, 2014)

$1.99 at one gas station here in Northern Colorado.  It made the front page of the newspaper a couple of days ago.

Kurt


----------



## svwoude (Dec 19, 2014)

DebBrown said:


> I just saw this article today predicting $7/gallon by 2012!
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/24292484/
> 
> Deb



I like this


----------



## Karen G (Dec 19, 2014)

Yesterday in Henderson, NV (Las Vegas suburb) I paid $2.53/gal. which reflected a 10-cent per gallon discount using my Von's reward. The posted price ws $2.63.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 19, 2014)

Paid $1.95/gallon yesterday at Santa Domingo Pueblo (between Albuquerque and Santa Fe).  Saw it for $1.97/gallon at Sam's Club and Costco in Albuquerque and saw in the paper this morning that it's $1.99/gallon at the Sam's in Santa Fe.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 19, 2014)

I just paid $2.199 at a Marathon in Brunswick Hill, Media County, Ohio.


----------



## Nickfromct (Dec 19, 2014)

The best prices where I live are in the upper $2.70's. Gotta love the $.47/gal in state gas taxes.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 19, 2014)

Nickfromct said:


> The best prices where I live are in the upper $2.70's. Gotta love the $.47/gal in state gas taxes.



Yeah CT is a state I try not to buy gas in because of the price.

I'm headed there next week---but I'll fill up somewhere in Massachusetts along the way.

BTW it is in the mid $2.50s here in Maine.

Pat


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 19, 2014)

$2.26 at Costco now, if you are heading that way, and generally Sam's is the same. If you are heading down Eastern, Fils, sort of across from Star Nursery (between Pebble and Wigwam) is usually real close in price, too.

For everybody else, these are prices near Karen...Henderson, NV.

Fern



Karen G said:


> Yesterday in Henderson, NV (Las Vegas suburb) I paid $2.53/gal. which reflected a 10-cent per gallon discount using my Von's reward. The posted price ws $2.63.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 19, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> $2.26 at Costco now, if you are heading that way, and generally Sam's is the same.


I usually do get gas at Sam's Club but I had a gas gift card good only at Chevron so that's why I went there. Glad to see the price dropping--a nice Christmas gift!


----------



## hintok (Dec 19, 2014)

Napa's gas is in the $2.80s.  I got gas yesterday at Costco Vallejo and it was $2.39.  Pasted Safeway Gas on the way and it was $2.49.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 19, 2014)

$2.09 @ Cosco in Centerville OH.

$2.14 @ others, like Shell, BP, etc. 

Cheers


----------



## frank808 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oahu costco $2.89 for 87 octane.


----------



## tante (Dec 19, 2014)

$1.99 at Costco in denver


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 19, 2014)

*We pay a lot more in Canada!*

98.8 cents (Canadian) a LITRE today. Don't know what that translates to in US$ per US gallon, but I know we pay a lot more than you guys do!!  Our dollar has fallen from $1.05 to about $0.84 compare to the US dollar, so that's hitting us up here too.

Brian


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 19, 2014)

2.04 at Costco in Sioux Falls, SD


----------



## Seaport104 (Dec 19, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> 2.04 at Costco in Sioux Falls, SD



WOW!! And I thought NJ was cheap- We are currently at 2.33


----------



## Okies (Dec 19, 2014)

$1.89 today at 7-11 in Oklahoma.  Just in time to save a bunch on a road trip heading west.  Expecting to travel about 4500 miles on this trip.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 19, 2014)

2.19 today at Costco in Leesburg, VA


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> Talk about a rotting corpse.
> This thread's been dead for over 6 years!
> ----------------------------------------------
> Question: Where is "around here?"
> ...



Around here is Southwest Ohio.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2014)

x3 skier said:


> $2.09 @ Cosco in Centerville OH.
> 
> $2.14 @ others, like Shell, BP, etc.
> 
> Cheers



Same Costco I just filled up at the yesterday :whoopie:

Just heard on the news that there was a station somewhere in Bellbrook at $1.98 a gallon.


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 19, 2014)

Just filled up at Costco in Salt Lake City - $2.05 a gallon for regular.
8 gallons under $20. I like it!


----------



## Kozman (Dec 20, 2014)

$1.96 is the lowest in Detroit area.  Typical is $2.14.  I see this is a very old thread.


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 20, 2014)

We are southwest of Houston.  Gas today is $2.04 at Costco and Sam's.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kozman said:


> $1.96 is the lowest in Detroit area.  Typical is $2.14.  I see this is a very old thread.



but it has been made new again...


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 21, 2014)

Prices are crazy around me.  The station down the road has gone down to $2.78, but a few miles past that the price is still $2.89.  If I go the other direction, a way I normally do not go for anything, I can get it at $2.71.

Lagrange, NY and Poughkeepsie area.  My wife fills up at the BJ's near her work in Danbury, CT, and I think the said it was $2.53 a few days ago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2014)

Prices continue to drop around here. I saw a lot of stations while out yesterday where gas was $1.98.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 21, 2014)

"Memo Price" around me is $2.25 +/-.

We leave (driving) for Myrtle Beach on Christmas Day . . . looking forward, hoping for under $2.00 gas along the way!


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 21, 2014)

86.9 cents per liter or 3.28 per gallon Canadian $$$.  Factor in the conversion rate on Google, it's $2.83 per gallon.  Gas up at Co-Op and get back about 12 cents per liter in Dividends or 10.5 cents at  Superstore in store credit, which equals $2.88/gallon Cdn or $2.48 US at Superstore)  

I though we would come out much worse that our US counterparts.  It's $2.44 at the Gastrak in Pembina, ND, so the savings of yesterday are pretty much gone if you are getting gas at Co-Op or Superstore.  I think with the 2.5% conversion fee on Mastercard, it's actually cheaper in Winnipeg.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2014)

Bought gas today at Costco in Burlington, Washington.  $2.19 for Regular. $2.42 for Premium. Not as cheap as some areas of the country, but for Washington State, where we have tons of taxes on gas, that's a pretty good price. And it's down about 50 cents a gallon over what I paid about a month ago.  I'll take it. 

Dave


----------



## pagosajim (Dec 22, 2014)

Just saw $1.91/gal in Bernalillo, NM (outside of Albuquerque) last night.  I filled up on Thursday at Costco for $1.97/gal.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 22, 2014)

$1.68 at the local Costco yesterday!






Kurt


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 22, 2014)

*How much is a gallon of gas where you live?/Merged*



PigsDad said:


> $1.68 at the local Costco yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




$0.61 difference between regular and premium is crazy. Gas prices are lower but still relatively high compared to many of yours here in California (even at Costco). Though I did "save" $20 or so in filling the tank last week compared to a few months ago.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 22, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> $0.61 difference between regular and premium is crazy. Gas prices are lower but still relatively high compared to many of yours here in California (even at Costco). Though I did "save" $20 or so in filling the tank last week compared to a few months ago.



What's even crazier is that there are still stations selling regular for over $2.40 IN THE SAME TOWN.  

Kurt


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 22, 2014)

$2.07 on Hilton Head at Kroger.


----------



## massvacationer (Dec 24, 2014)

$2.37 at  BJs Wholesale Club in Central Massachusetts


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2014)

This morning it is $2.10 per gal reg Tidewater, Virginia


----------

